# JUnit: assertequal für HashSet



## sebastian_m (24. Apr 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie schon in der Überschrift angesprochen suche ich eine Möglichkeit ein HashSet mehreren anderen Objekten über assertequal auf Gleichheit zu testen. Hintergrund dabei ist die Speicherung mehrerer Konfigurationswerte, die in einer XML-Datei gespeichert werden sollen und auf das korrekte Auslesen überprüft werden sollen.

vg
Sebastian

edit: btw eure Uhr steht noch auf Winterzeit


----------



## ARadauer (24. Apr 2008)

sollte kein Problem darstellen.


```
public boolean equals(Object o) {
	if (o == this)
	    return true;

	if (!(o instanceof Set))
	    return false;
	Collection c = (Collection) o;
	if (c.size() != size())
	    return false;
        try {
            return containsAll(c);
        } catch(ClassCastException unused)   {
            return false;
        } catch(NullPointerException unused) {
            return false;
        }
    }
```
das ist die equals implementierung vom AbstractSet.
Also wenn die Objekte in den hashsets gleich sind, sollten auch die hashsets gleich sein...


----------



## sebastian_m (24. Apr 2008)

kk, dann sollt ich vielleicht noch ne equals-methode in dem object, dass ich da reingeben, implementieren. thx für den hinweis... hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können ^^


----------

